# Ir Relevant experience Not added in EOI but Should i add it in Form 80/ Visa Applicat



## shivangi1210 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Need some clarification over one point. I have worked in 4 companies.
c1 - Dec 2007 to Jan2008
c2 - Feb 2008 to May 2011
c3 - Apr 2011 to Nov 2011
c4 - Dec 2011 to till now
While filling ACS, i did not claimed points for Company c1 and c3 as i didnot worked here much. also i was not having references in this company to sign stat declaration.
Now I got positive accessment from ACS starting May 2009.

In My EOI Application i filled employment history as:
c2 - May 2009 to May 2011
c4 - Dec 2011 to date of ACS accessment.
I hope i did the correct thing  as i skipped c3 here. also it was not accessed by ACS.

Now what should i do in case of Form 80 and Visa online application. 
Should i add c1 and c3 as well. ACS has not accessed them, nor it was mentioned in EOI application.
I have got the invite now, will it create any problem ??

Please Help !


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

First of all - you had to mention that experince in eoi as not relevant.
In form 80 you will have to mention it as there should not be any gap in your employment history. 
You can still provide missing information in visa application. 
If not - the question will arise how did you occupie yourself all that time and where did you get money to cover your expences


----------



## shivangi1210 (Dec 19, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> First of all - you had to mention that experince in eoi as not relevant.


Hi Ola,

Thanks for your reply!
You said that "you had to mention that experince in eoi as not relevant.". I dont think i can edit my EOI as i have got the invite.  any idea what to do now ?



Ola.V said:


> You can still provide missing information in visa application.


By Visa aaplication you mean the 17 page form which opens up after clicking Apply visa button and before payment. If i only update the info here, will it suffice Or updating EOI is mandatory ?

TIA


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

shivangi1210 said:


> Hi Ola,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> You said that "you had to mention that experince in eoi as not relevant.". I dont think i can edit my EOI as i have got the invite.  any idea what to do now ?
> ...


How about stating that gaps as "unemployed"?

My friend did so.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, I mean that 17 pages.
Now you have 3 choises:
1. Withdraw your eoi, submit new one and wait for new invite. Now you cant edit it of course.
2. Simply fill in visa application with correct information.
3. Tell in visa application "unemployed" but you have to be very carefull with that as giving false information may lead to visa refusal and they may see those companies in your income tax certificates.
Sorry, cant advise which one is better, its up to you.


----------



## shivangi1210 (Dec 19, 2016)

Ola.V said:


> Yes, I mean that 17 pages.
> Now you have 3 choises:
> 1. Withdraw your eoi, submit new one and wait for new invite. Now you cant edit it of course.
> 2. Simply fill in visa application with correct information.
> ...


What is the risk if i go with second option.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

I dont know unfortunately as I dont know people personally who have done it.
My only opinion - since its not affecting points which you claim it will hardly affect your visa process but I cant tell for sure.


----------



## dentistfortworth (Jul 27, 2017)

Whether you provide the form now, or wait for the CO to possibly ask for it is up to you. I uploaded mine and don't know if it was going to be asked for or not, but I didn't want to risk a delay in processing if it would be needed.

Form 80 is a legal document so omitting information could be seen as lying on your documents. It's very unlikely you would need any evidence of unrelated work experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Your ACS assessment is defective as you have not given your entire employment history.
You don't have the option to pick and choose.
If you cannot provide supporting evidence,for any job, the assesor will not give you credit for the same, but you cannot independently decide not to write it at all

So if your assessment is defective your Your EOI is also defective, without any doubt as per rules

If you have not paid the visa fees, my advise would be to withdraw this EOI and not proceed further 

Get a fresh ACS assessment done giving all the employment details even the short duration ones

The submit a fresh EOI marking all employments as relevant am done non relevant as the case maybe

I am extra cautious as I would not like to be in a position where my visa fees of 5500 AUD is at a risk knowing fully well that my application is defective 

Maybe your risk appetite is more then mine.

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shivangi1210 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification over one point. I have worked in 4 companies.
> c1 - Dec 2007 to Jan2008
> ...


Hi

WHile adding your employment details during VISA lodge add all company details and MARK THE C1 and C3 experience as NOT RELEVANT i.e you are not claiming any points for that. I AM HOPING THAT YOU DIDN'T add any dates for C1 and C3 in EOI and didn't attempt to claim any points there??? By that i mean that in EOI you added only relevant dates of C2 and C4.

In Form 80/Form 1221 , you can highlight that you didn't opt for ACS assessement of C1 and C3.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shivangi1210 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification over one point. I have worked in 4 companies.
> c1 - Dec 2007 to Jan2008
> ...


I am not sure how seriously they take you not mentioning your entire employment even though they asked for last 10 years entire employment to be mentioned in EOI.

In any case, the better option would be to mention all as asked and then mark them relevant and not relevant (which is too late by now). 

Whereas Form 80 is your entire life details and it is used in various visas and not just 189 or 190. This is the info they want to know about you from doing every single volunteer work, trade courses, education, work, everything. Hiding or lying will be giving them false info and can result in visa refusal and further future ban (if applies). You won't have to prove anything in Form 80 but have to mention all. Form 80 and claiming points in EOI are two separate things.

Also there is nothing wrong if you decided not to get your C1 and C3 assessed by ACS due to lack of paperwork or you didn't wanted since you may have enough points without them. This is perfectly fine.

So, as far as I see, not mentioning last 10 years employment in EOI could be the only issue I see if they take it seriously. Else, so far everything is fine as far as I see.


----------



## shivangi1210 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi All,

Thanks to everyone for taking there time and replying on my query.
To be sure, I booked a consultation with a MARA agent Mark Northam Today.
And he told me that, as i only missed Ir relevant Information of employment and this doesnot affect my points anywhere, so it wouldn't cause any problem


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivangi1210 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for taking there time and replying on my query.
> To be sure, I booked a consultation with a MARA agent Mark Northam Today.
> And he told me that, as i only missed Ir relevant Information of employment and this doesnot affect my points anywhere, so it wouldn't cause any problem


I am sure he has given you the correct advice

Cheers


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hi, if I have a job that runs from 01st January 2016 - 31st December 2016 and my ACS skills met date is "after may 2016. What should I put on the employment history as part of it is valid for points. 

Should I split it into 2 with everything from 1st June marked as applicable?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Hi, if I have a job that runs from 01st January 2016 - 31st December 2016 and my ACS skills met date is "after may 2016. What should I put on the employment history as part of it is valid for points.
> 
> Should I split it into 2 with everything from 1st June marked as applicable?
> 
> Thanks


That's correct

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Shivangi,

What did the MARA agent say?
are you going to add the irrelevant experience in Form80?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Hi Shivangi,
> 
> What did the MARA agent say?
> are you going to add the irrelevant experience in Form80?


Shivangi has already replied in the link below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...add-form-80-visa-applicat-2.html#post12925082

Cheers


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for reply. 

On employment history should I enter the full 10 years experience even if it goes before the skills my date? My skills met date is may 2008 - I think I need to included experience back to August 2007 (10 years). Pls help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> On employment history should I enter the full 10 years experience even if it goes before the skills my date? My skills met date is may 2008 - I think I need to included experience back to August 2007 (10 years). Pls help


Till may 2008 all experience will be entered as not relevant 
From June 2008 you can mark the employment as relevant 

Cheers


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks newbienz.

In my ACS i missed off a 3 month period of work in 2016. Reason being that the employer wouldn't give detailed references. From the above threads I'm reading that I should add this and mark as not relevant, as it's not eligible for points.

If I'm understanding the working history it's to be marked as relevant if claiming points only.

Ta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Thanks newbienz.
> 
> In my ACS i missed off a 3 month period of work in 2016. Reason being that the employer wouldn't give detailed references. From the above threads I'm reading that I should add this and mark as not relevant, as it's not eligible for points.
> 
> ...


That's correct 

Cheers


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Sorry buddy - I get 100% what you are saying. 

Are you sure that employment Specific to my ANZCO code that's before my skills met date should be marked as "No" to "related Employment" on the EOI?

This related experiment was used to achieve my skills met date you see.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Sorry buddy - I get 100% what you are saying.
> 
> Are you sure that employment Specific to my ANZCO code that's before my skills met date should be marked as "No" to "related Employment" on the EOI?
> 
> This related experiment was used to achieve my skills met date you see.


Anything you mark Relevant in EOI means you claiming points for it. So, yes you need to mark it not relevant before skills met date.

But mention all in EOI as they asked for last 10 years employment.

Not just your ACS related but any part time job you did in the last 10 years better be mentioned in EOI too. This will keep consistency in your visa application and Form 80.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Ok this is good thanks.

So the 10 year mark is August 2007.

I had a job the ran from Jan 2004 - Feb 2008

Should I add the whole job as above or just the bit beyond August 2007?

Ie. August 2007 to Feb 2008?

I'm concerned that if I put the whole period they may ask me for wage slips from 2004 which I don't have.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Ok this is good thanks.
> 
> So the 10 year mark is August 2007.
> 
> ...


You are marking the job as non relevant, so the CO would normally not ask for any evidence supporting the claim
Moreover, even if you don't give it here you will have to mention it in the Form 80
So if the CO wants evidence, he can ask based on Form 80 also

It's a personal decision of the applicant, on how much details he wants to give in the EOI beyond the statutory 10 years period

Cheers


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks, so in the P80 do I have to give details beyond the 10 years. 

Would you just put it all down? Just am not sure


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Thanks, so in the P80 do I have to give details beyond the 10 years.
> 
> Would you just put it all down? Just am not sure


It asks for all information from the date of birth till date
What and where you studied , then each job, each travel
It's an extensive form

Just download the form 80 from the DIBP website and go through it

Filling it Is a test of your patience and determination especially if you have multiple jobs, education, travel etc. Spread over several countries like me 

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Ok this is good thanks.
> 
> So the 10 year mark is August 2007.
> 
> ...


Add the whole job and not just from Aug 2007. So, Jan 2004 - Feb 2008.

As newbienz said, go through the whole Form 80, it will clear up a lot of things.


----------

